# Ladies who got weekly progesterone shots...



## akblaze

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting this question here.. (I posted this in second tri but so far no response) 

Well, as my siggy says DD was born @35 weeks and spent 2 weeks in the NICU.. she was too skinny and couldn't maintain her body temp and couldn't eat so had to be tube fed. She was in an isolet for 13 out of the 15 days. 
I had braxton hicks from about 14 weeks with her, which is early for a first baby. I had them constantly, every day. The only thing they could come up with is that I have an irritable uterus that just doesn't like to be pregnant. 

There's no other reason they could find as to why I went into early labor. At 32 weeks I went to the ER for a tiny bit of spotting and found out I was 5cm dilated, I had no idea because all I had been feeling was the normal BH contractions. They tried 3 different meds to stop my progression, as well as bed rest but I progressed to 6cm. My OB took my off bed rest but, go figure, I stopped progressing. After 8 days in the hospital they sent us home to wait. Made it to 35 weeks. 

I have started reading about progesterone shots and was wondering if anyone could give me advice.. based on research I do qualify. 
I am currently 10 weeks with one baby.
From my reading it helps keep your uterus calm and keeps it from contracting which seems to be what I'd need.. 

I have an appointment with my midwife Friday and want to be fully ready to talk to her about this. The more I read about this the more I want them so I know if she says no I'll be so upset!!! 

Any advice is very much appreciated!! :flower:


----------



## Srrme

I was on weekly progesterone injections during my second pregnancy, and I am going on them again during this pregnancy starting at 18 weeks. My oldest was born at 28.6 weeks, and my second was born at 35 weeks. 

Since you qualify for them, and your baby was premature, your Doctor shouldn't (hopefully) give you any grief. :) If you have an irritable uterus, I imagine they WOULD help since they relax your muscles.


----------



## momof3bears

I am currently on them and have been since 16 wks. I had a preemie at 33 weeks due to early dialation and water finally breaking at 33 weeks. Dr mentioned shots to me my first visit and encouraged me to tAke them to try and keep uterus relaxed and prevent early dialation. I still have some BH contractions especially the last 2 weeks. Dr told me after exam last visit that I'm nearly 2 cm dilated now. But I'm sure w/out shots it would probably be alot more. Dr is just gonna keep checking at visits to make sure it doesn't progress too fast.


----------



## akblaze

Thanks ladies.. My appointment is tomorrow so I'm really hoping it goes well and she at least considers it. If not I may make an appointment with my OB to get her opinion since she knows my history better. 

I'm glad they have helped you in the past Srrme and I am glad they seem to be helping a little now, momof3bears! Keeping my fingers crossed that you stop dilating and your LO stays put!


----------



## d_b

I'd ask for regular cervix scans throughout the pregnancy for sure to know if it is shortening/dilating again.


----------



## akblaze

I will mention that too. 
However, I'm afraid this midwife is too hands off for that. She claims she can look at a woman and just know how dilated they are.. Maybe she can! But she made it clear she won't have me get another scan until 20 weeks & then that's it! I REALLY want to use the midwife this time but if tomorrow gets me no where I will make an appointment with my OB and see what she thinks I should do. 

*sigh* hopefully tomorrow goes well!


----------



## momof3bears

Hope all goes well for you!!! I would do what I felt was best for you and baby!


----------



## akblaze

thanks again ladies!!
I talked with the midwife and well, I can't really argue with what she had to say. 
She basically said "we'll see how things go"
Our plan is that if I start having Braxton hicks contractions early and a lot again like last time we will discuss the progesterone shots and other options. She said she mainly only uses it in early pregnancy with women who have a history of miscarriage.
She did say though it's good that we did make it to 35 weeks and it might just be that we will discuss steroid injections earlier just in case and that's it.
So I'm not sure where that leaves me but it's pretty much a waiting game to see what my uterus decides to do this pregnancy...


----------

